# Starch-Free Pasta?



## Corey123

Does anyone know if there is such a thing? 

I've been recently diagnosed with borderline diabetes, and I was wondering if there is such a thing as starch-free pasta. That is, pasta that's made with no flour or starch.

I DO know that there's whole-wheat pasta, but I think there's still a large amount of flour (starch) that's used in the manufacturing process.

I've never heard of it, but I thought I ask to see if there really is such a thing. Thank you for any help that you can give.


~Corey123.


----------



## Constance

You might try spaghetti squash. It doesn't really taste like pasta, but it tastes good, and it looks like pasta. My husband likes it, and he's not a big vegie eater.
It's good with any type of sauce you'd use on spaghetti.


----------



## Corey123

I forgot about that!

How silly of me! But does it have any starch? 


~Corey123.


----------



## marmalady

Look at some of the 'low-cab' pastas out now.


----------



## Corey123

There IS a brand of noodles that are made without the eggs yolk.

But I'm even too afraid to eat that. There's still the starch factor in it.


~Corey123.


----------



## Constance

I looked it up, and 1 cup of cooked spaghetti squash has 7 grams of starch, compared to 32.2 grams in one cup of whole wheat pasta.


----------



## Corey123

Thanks, good!!

Well spaghetti squash it is from now on. Much less starch than in pasta!!
I think the ADA recommends using that in place of pasta anyway.

And you can bake that as well. It requires no boiling if you don't want to do it that way.


~Corey123.


----------



## Alix

You could take a look at some of the gluten free noodles out there. They might be lower on the glycemic index and be better for you.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I think this is what you might be looking for.  It's called "Notta Pasta".  It's made from rice flour & is quite good.  You can use it in virtually any pasta recipe, & their website also has some recipes that are quite good.  It's usually in the "organic" section of your supermarket, rather than in the pasta section.

http://www.nottapasta.com/


----------



## Alix

Hey Breezy, thanks. Thats certainly what I meant anyway.


----------



## Robo410

there are pastas made form polenta (corn) and Quinoa as well as rice and other grains.  You will find less starch than wheat flours.  Also, the spaghetti squash...very nice when you get the hang of cooking it.


----------



## Corey123

I bought some spaghetti squash yesterday.


~Corey123.


----------



## JMediger

My dad's been a diabetic since he was 10 so I know the diet we ate our whole lives and it never cut out foods.  He simply follows the serving sizes that are on the packages or in the recipes and then monitors his glucose from there.  He also knows how many of each catagory he can have (like 2 starches, 3 proteins, etc...).  He recently (3 years) qualified for "the pump" and it is a miracle machine.  BUT it has also made his moderation more important.  I'm pretty sure he would be the first to tell anyone that cutting out a food completing isn't the wisest thing to do any more than eating what ever you wanted.  Just another perspective ...


----------



## Corey123

We can still have and enjoy some of the foods we've been eating for years.

But like you said, the key word is moderatiuon. Everything in moderation. It's as though you were only dieting to lose weight and didn't have diabetes. You'd STILL have to eat or drink those dangerous things only in small amounts and not all the time - in moderation only.

You can eat a piece of bread and a small portion of starch or a small slice of cake, but the rule is still modreation. Eat too much or all of either and;

1. You'll send your blood glucose level up higher than you expect.

2. You'll fill yourself up, but without the nutritious advantages that come with veggies and grains, and;

#. Hence, you'll gain weight, which is what you are trying to avoid in the first place.


~Corey123.


----------



## Banana Brain

Tofu shirataki noodles.
http://hungry-girl.com/askhg/askhgdetails.php?isid=769

(Scroll down)


----------



## Constance

Corey, here's the way I cook my spaghetti squash, using olive oil:

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1650,151163-228202,00.html


----------



## Corey123

That's a great idea, Constance, ecept for one thing.

Haven't they heard of microwave ovens that come with their own turntables now? I'm sure that just about every household in America has one (mine has one, also).

So why turn the bowl manually when the unit's turntable does this automatically?

But I'm going to try it nonetheless.


~Corey123.


----------



## Constance

Corey123 said:
			
		

> That's a great idea, Constance, ecept for one thing.
> 
> Haven't they heard of microwave ovens that come with their own turntables now? I'm sure that just about every household in America has one (mine has one, also).
> 
> So why turn the bowl manually when the unit's turntable does this automatically?
> 
> But I'm going to try it nonetheless.
> 
> 
> ~Corey123.



Corey, this recipe is probably older than you are. Just forget the part about turning the bowl.


----------



## wills53

*starch-free pasta*



			
				Corey123 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is such a thing?
> 
> I've been recently diagnosed with borderline diabetes, and I was wondering if there is such a thing as starch-free pasta. That is, pasta that's made with no flour or starch.
> 
> I DO know that there's whole-wheat pasta, but I think there's still a large amount of flour (starch) that's used in the manufacturing process.
> 
> I've never heard of it, but I thought I ask to see if there really is such a thing. Thank you for any help that you can give.
> 
> 
> ~Corey123.


Hi Corey,  My husband is diabetic & there is a rice-based pasta that I cook for him. it's called "Nottapasta". There may be more than one brand to choose from, but this one is available at our gourmet supermarket. His doctor says rice-based pasta is fine for him.It may be fine for you, also.  wills 53


----------



## purrfectlydevine

Ingredients and Nutrition Facts for *Notta Pasta*
Ingredients: Rice, water 
*






Nutrition Facts*





Serving Size: 2 ounces





Servings per container: 8









Amount Per Serving
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Calories: 200Calories from Fat: 0
*Total Carbohydrates* 48g 
​

*Dietary Fiber* 2g​

​ 
Not a significant source of calories from fat, saturated fat, cholesterol, sugar, vitamin A and vitamin C. There are still 48g carbs in a 2 oz. serving, which according to DH's diabetic education nurse equals 3 servings carbs, even after you subtract the 2g carbs that are fiber. Regular elbow macaroni has 42g carbs (40g after fiber is subtracted) for the same size serving. A whole wheat blend pasta has 42g carbs per 2 oz. serving, but has 6g fiber. After you subtract out the fiber, you are left with 36g carbs, which is 2 1/2 servings of carbs. If you really want to cut the carbs, spaghetti squash is the way to go. I thought I saw in one of thses posts that spaghetti squash has 7g carbs (serving size?) which equals 1/2 serving of carbs. Carbs are carbs. Veggies and fruit have carbs too. The important thing is to make good choices most of the time, choosing carbs that contain more than "empty" calories.

To get this to post I had to edit out some of the nutrition info.  You can see all of it at http://www.nottapasta.com/nottapastanutrition.cfm


----------



## Corey123

Constance said:
			
		

> Corey, this recipe is probably older than you are. Just forget the part about turning the bowl.


 


Thanks! I DID try it, and it worked fine. I ate half and gave the other half to a friend.


~Corey123.


----------

